# Computers Not Showing Up in My Network Places



## deugea (Nov 14, 2003)

Here is my problem, I have a Windows 2003 Active Directory Domain with about 20 Windows XP Professional Computers on it. Just recently when ever i go into My Network Places on the server it only is showing two computers, one is the server the other is a linux box i have Samba running on. Secondly, ever since i put the active directory in, on the client PCs whenever you click on the domain in My Network Places a error windows comes up and says

"Domain Name is not accessible. You might not have permission to use thise network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

The list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available."

I have looked every where in the Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Administrator book and can not find out anything on this. I had this problem with a Windows 2000 Domain i used to work on too. I have Active Directory, DHCP, WINS, and File and Print sharing enabled on the server, and setup to the best of my knowledge. Does any body have and idea on what i should do to fix this problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do all of the workstations have NETBIOS over TCP/IP enabled in TCP/IP advanced properties?


----------



## deugea (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes i have Netbois being enable via DHCP. Unless i do not have that set right.

I fixed the problem with the server not showing the computers in My Network Places apparently the linux server was causing a problem. I turned it off and eveything worked so i will have to look into why it was causing that problem. But i am still having the problem on the workstations not being able to view the domain in My Network Places.

I know in the DHCP options i have the nodes being set to Hybrid i do not know if that makes a difference.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Are you using XP pro to logon to a domain?? Do you have the logon locally rights assigned to those domain accounts??


----------



## deugea (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes i have Windows XP Pro machines logon to a Windows 2003 Active Directory. But i am not sure what you mean by

"logon locally rights assigned to those domain accounts"


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

I am just guessing, but for example if you have ftp options for web users, they can only access ftp accounts if the accounts have 'logon locally' in their profile or access rights. As far as network neighborhood goes, they should be viewable if you don't have a firewall or anything blocking ports 137-139.. But they shouldn't be blocked if your domain logon is working correctly.

I am sorry for guessing, but some of the above has saved me hours of phone support to clients with the ftp/AD setup.


I know you are not ftping, like I said, just a guess. Hope something works for you..


----------

